# HAS ANYONE BOTHERED TOO LOOK THIS UP



## animalnut (Oct 27, 2011)

i was just wondering if anyone know what the biting force on a B&W tegu is ..i've tried to look up the anatomy of tegu online and i can't find anything on that topic..i almost wonder if anyone's bothered to do so... but you can just about find any other animals biting force..i'm just Curious about their bodies function. like ear sensitivity ..sight..so on and so forth. Does anyone know where to go to get this info..please help cause i want to know..like i said just curious ..............thanks


----------



## reptastic (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont think enough research has been done to determine the exact pressure of a tegus bite, although through a few reported incidents we know they have enough power to crush bones even to the point of removing fingers, if you ever watch an adult tegu eat you can hear the bones cracking, maybe one day someone will conduct a more in depth study on tegus


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 28, 2011)

Keeping things simple...they have a bite force that you do not want to experience. Lol


----------



## SmitJester (Oct 28, 2011)

Sirhc401 said:


> Keeping things simple...they have a bite force that you do not want to experience. Lol



Agreed! Would deffo be interesting to see lb's of pressure per bite though!!


----------



## saided (Oct 30, 2011)

I haven't seen anything like that in books or online. I think there just hasnt been enough research on most south american lizards. Sad really. It's a STRONG bite though! I accidentally got bitten while feeding once, he wasn't even defending himself; it punctured my fingernail.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 30, 2011)

Right, I let eli bite me thru a kevlar glove and he almost went thru that and he's only around 2 feet long


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 30, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Right, I let eli bite me thru a kevlar glove and he almost went thru that and he's only around 2 feet long



Still hasn't calmed down has he?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 30, 2011)

reptastic said:


> if you ever watch an adult tegu eat you can hear the bones cracking



Mine love to munch on their rodent's heads - one casual bite and you can actually hear the skull shatter with a loud crunch!


----------



## tresh (Oct 31, 2011)

They bite hard. I made the mistake of trying to get Ammy's food back into her bowl while she was eating. Three punctures in my finger later...it still hurts, a week later. Little teeth are like razorblades!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 31, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> kellen.watkins said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I let eli bite me thru a kevlar glove and he almost went thru that and he's only around 2 feet long
> ...



Nope if anything he is worse he gets mad whenever he sees me thru the plexiglass. Kinda discouraging kinda feel like he is gonna become an ornament. He is still really young though imma keep the faith


----------



## animalnut (Nov 4, 2011)

WHICH TEGU KEEPS TRYING TO BITE YOU JUST WONDERING? IM GONNA ASK CAUSE I DON'T KNOW IF THESE ARE ALL THE TEGUS YOU OWN NOW
0.1.0 Extreme Giant Tegu (Vanilla)
1.0.0 75% Blue x 25% Red Tegu (Eli)
0.1.0 Red Tegu (Nikkitine)


----------



## kellen.watkins (Nov 4, 2011)

animalnut said:


> WHICH TEGU KEEPS TRYING TO BITE YOU JUST WONDERING? IM GONNA ASK CAUSE I DON'T KNOW IF THESE ARE ALL THE TEGUS YOU OWN NOW
> 0.1.0 Extreme Giant Tegu (Vanilla)
> 1.0.0 75% Blue x 25% Red Tegu (Eli)
> 0.1.0 Red Tegu (Nikkitine)



Eli the 75% blue x 25% red, he doesn't always try and bite I had to get him out of his cage which hw wouldn't willingly go so I man handled him and while his mouth was open I got curious. He would not let go til I put him in his new enclosure. And those are all the tegus I own. And he is just constantly mad and skittish all the time. He's my jerk


----------



## animalnut (Nov 5, 2011)

Well good luck with him i hope he eventually warms up to you. i guess u gust gotta keep trying...one day i was holding my "baby girl" and i was just curious to see what her teeth felt like so i slowly let her lick my fingers she wasnt interested in them ii could tell so i slowly put my finger in her mouth to feel her teeth and im not the least bit scared of her plus she has never shown signs of aggression.. but shes a big baby and of course a argentine B&W tegu ...but best of luck to your..hope he warms up.


----------

